# Plain VS painted bottom bouncers?



## lancerdad34 (Feb 7, 2004)

Does anyone seem to catch more walleyes using the painted ones compared to the plain old lead?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I like the plain lead bouncers better. Never really noticed any difference catch wise but plain lead ones are cheaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Generally I don't like them. I will say, on 3 occasions a chartreuse/green bouncer was by far the best producer of the day. Twice on lake huron. Both times the lake was rocking, one of which it was late evening and rocking so hard standing up was a challenge. They wouldn't let it hit bottom before nailing it. Only had one painted bouncer..The 3rd time was late evening in the St Clair river. Water clarity may or may not have played a role as I didn't pay attention. Unbeknownst to me it was boat night and the crazies were all over so I packed it up as the sun was setting.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I paint mine so I can tell the weight difference

1oz green
2oz yellow
3oz pink


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

IMO the length of the wire matters more then the color.


----------



## Bluegill Ike (Dec 17, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> IMO the length of the wire matters more then the color.


Please elaborate. How do the wires affect the overall effectiveness?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Bluegill Ike said:


> Please elaborate. How do the wires affect the overall effectiveness?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


IMHO the longer wire helps prevent smaller weeds from fouling your crawler harness especially those with longer leads and non-floaters for those times the bottom bouncer does come in contact with bottom which is unavoidable on the steep structured lakes that I fish if I'm trying to work the structure.


----------



## Bluegill Ike (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

musky on LSC like the orange and chartreuse ones. So I prefer the plain lead ones.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

EZHOOPS said:


> I paint mine so I can tell the weight difference
> 
> 1oz green
> 2oz yellow
> 3oz pink


Crap that’s a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Crap that’s a great idea! Thanks!


I do same thing, a few different colors. Really helps.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

never noticed a difference


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Color never mattered to me either. The only crucial part to me is the attachment point of the bottom bouncer be a closed loop and not just a U bend of the wire. Too many tangles and fouled set ups for me by not having a closed loop attachment point. I buy mine from walmart. Eagle claw brand. Cheap and reliable.


----------

